# Things to do in San Antonio



## Richardsdeals (Aug 31, 2015)

My wife and I will be in San Antonio for a 3 day weekend soon. 

Suggestions on things to do and see?  We will be staying on the riverwalk.

Richard


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 31, 2015)

If you'll have a car we really enjoyed the Natural Bridge Caverns, and definitely try and eat at one of the Rudy's BBQ locations.


----------



## lizap (Aug 31, 2015)

Honestly 3 days is not that long.  I'd relax and enjoy the riverwalk.




Richardsdeals said:


> My wife and I will be in San Antonio for a 3 day weekend soon.
> 
> Suggestions on things to do and see?  We will be staying on the riverwalk.
> 
> Richard


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 31, 2015)

Set aside 3 or 4 hours to visit the Alamo.  It is truly inspiring.

George


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 31, 2015)

You'll love the Riverwalk.  The Alamo is within walking distance of the Riverwalk, so don't miss it.

If not actually staying there, remember,  the Loop from the Courtyard around to the Westin is the heart of the Riverwalk.

Budro's is a restaurant we always try to make it to when we are visiting SA.


----------



## jc92869 (Sep 1, 2015)

I want to go to San Antonio to the  river walk but some reviews I've read make it sound like an overbuilt tourist trap. 

I trust tuggers more that any other group. What are your thoughts on the river walk??

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Sep 1, 2015)

jc92869 said:


> I want to go to San Antonio to the  river walk but some reviews I've read make it sound like an overbuilt tourist trap.
> 
> I trust tuggers more that any other group. What are your thoughts on the river walk??
> 
> Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk



 You say that like its a bad thing. Of course its a tourist trap. and I want to go back.


----------



## sgtdesi (Sep 1, 2015)

jc92869 said:


> I want to go to San Antonio to the  river walk but some reviews I've read make it sound like an overbuilt tourist trap.
> 
> I trust tuggers more that any other group. What are your thoughts on the river walk??



I was stationed at Fort Sam for about 3 1/2 months years ago. I cried when I left San Antonio. Yeah, it's touristy, but so much fun. And San Antonio Missions National Historic Park is fantastic. There's lots to do in the outlying areas as well. We went to a strawberry festival in Poteet that was hokey and lots of fun! As someone already mentioned, the cavern is cool too. One of these days I'm going back!


----------



## snippet (Sep 3, 2015)

I live in San Antonio and I love to walk the Riverwalk.  Sure, it's touristy, but it also isn't when you look at the walls, the bridges, the landscaping, the trees.  I find it very relaxing at times.  The newer parts of the Riverwalk - the mission reach and the museum reach are nice too.  Walk up to the Pearl and enjoy dinner or lunch at one of the restaurants there.  La Gloria is great.

My suggestions for what to do and see really would depend on the time of year you are coming.  You might need a car if you want to do anything that isn't downtown.   But if you can do a lot just staying downtown. 

Do you want outdoor, inside, history, shopping, or what?  

Go to the Alamo, but also don't leave out the other missions.  They are beautiful and each ha their own history.  They are strung out on the mission walk, but it's a 13 mile hike, so I would suggest renting a bike (b-cycle is good) or renting a car.  

South of downtown is an eclectic area where you can find some interesting art, decorations, and some great food too.  Check out the Blue Star Complex and be sure to eat at La Tuna across the street.  Bottlecaps are used as gravel here.... 

Take in the IMAX Alamo movie at RiverCenter Mall.  It will get you into the history and it's a great way to avoid the heat of the day.

The Botanical Center is very pretty.  You can take the bus there.  Also, check out the zoo if you like animals.  Next to the zoo is Sunken Gardens, which I love.  They've really done a lot of work there and it's gorgeous.  You'll need to take the bus to either of these.... Breckinridge Park is the area where these are located.  

Downtown - while you are on the Riverwalk, sit a spell at Arneson Theater and walk up to La Villita - a bunch of shops in the old part of San Antonio.  Or eat at Casa Rio on the Riverwalk.  It's one of the oldest restaurants on the River, and it's iconic umbrellas are the ones on the postcards you usually see.  Schilo's Deli is one of my favorite places to eat downtown too.  Great food!  If you want something more upscale, make reservations at The Palm, Fig Tree, or Il Signo (that one is at The Pearl)

Go to El Mercado/Market Square for a taste of Mexico.  There are so many shops there full of Mexican items it's just like Mexico.  If you've ever been on a cruise to Mexico, it's just like the port shops, only more.  Eat at Mi Tierra's or La Margarita.  A little across the freeway is Pico de Gallo.  All are great, but my fav is La Margarita's.  Take the trolley to these.

Hemisfair Park is a nice spot with playgrounds for kids.  The Witte Museum has some good collections, take a bus to this.  Also the McNay for artwork.  Or go to the Institute of Texas Cultures for a bit of history on the area and it's people.  

If you decide to get a car, there are other things to see - the hill country is full of great sites like the LBJ historical area, Fredericksburg, Enchanted Rock, and Natural Bridge Caverns.

The Painted Churches on the east are a good day trip.  It's a set of about 20 churches built by Czech and German immigrants when they settled around Schulenburg.  Very pretty and interesting.

Hopefully that will give you a start.  Once you narrow your dates and desires down, ask again and I can help you.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 6, 2015)

We returned last night from a stay at Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch.   Keep in mind we had a 9YO with us, so your wants may differ.   You may also like this tripadvisor article:   http://www.tripadvisor.com/Guide-g60956-l446-San_Antonio_Texas.html

We did:
*Seaworld*

*Downtown:*  Alamo Trolley Tours - hop on hop off:  http://www.thealamotrolley.com/#_=_
We picked this one because the drivers were the narrators, not a canned recording.    We also did the boat ride/tour of Riverwalk.
We visited:  The Alamo, Market Square, Riverwalk and Mission San Jose.

*Natural Bridge Caverns  and Natural Bridge Wildlife Ranch*.    The caverns are a must for adults and if you like animals, then the ranch would be great also.


----------



## lizap (Sep 7, 2015)

Love the Caverns.  Have been there many times, but do keep in mind they are not close to downtown.  Go to Tomatillo's Mexican restaurant; you will be glad you did (get the tableside guacomole). Mi Tierra, near the Riverwalk, is also very good.




mdurette said:


> We returned last night from a stay at Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch.   Keep in mind we had a 9YO with us, so your wants may differ.   You may also like this tripadvisor article:   http://www.tripadvisor.com/Guide-g60956-l446-San_Antonio_Texas.html
> 
> We did:
> *Seaworld*
> ...


----------



## Happytravels (May 8, 2016)

My sister and BIL are coming in July (I know it's going to be hot) we plan on heading to this area and looking for off the beaten path things to do. Can you tell me if there are any wineries in the area?


----------



## Janann (May 8, 2016)

Head up to Fredericksburg for wineries:
http://www.wineroad290.com/


----------



## billymach4 (May 8, 2016)

bogey21 said:


> Set aside 3 or 4 hours to visit the Alamo.  It is truly inspiring.
> 
> George



Best part of the Alamo is the basement!


----------



## pacman777 (May 9, 2016)

billymach4 said:


> Best part of the Alamo is the basement!



Is Pee wee Herman's bicycle still down there?


----------

